# New 226 Extreme



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Went into the lgs thinking I'm gonna walk out with a 229 9mm for another ccw. Walked out with a 226 Extreme... I've got an mp 40c for ccw, but I will figure out a way to fit this new one iwb. I've never grabbed onto a handgun and had it feel soooo comfortable! I can't wait until tomorrow to get to the range. Got a super tuck on order for it 10 minutes ago. Hopefully I can make this thing melt into my svelte 235 lbs, 5'11" frame


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

good choice, let me know how the gun performs. and the short reset trigger feel


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Shoots great. Went with the 9 mm since I have 40's. happy I did! Very easy to stay on target. It's gonna take me a while to get used to the trigger, but its so smooth, it shouldn't take long. Wish I didn't have to wait 6 weeks for the super tuck. I have a sky ops that works, but it allows too much movement. For ccw, I will have to be picky with apparel if I'm carrying the 226. 200 rounds and it performed flawlessly! Does anyone know if the tacops mags will work in the extreme? It would be nice at the range to have the extra shots before reload....


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty sure they will... the Tac Op's is on my list of "Need to Aquire Someday" firearms.

It's still a P226 frame... with a different grip, SRT, etc. All P226 mags should work regardless of the model, like all Ber 92 mags are interchangeable. 

I would recommend going with the Mec-Gar mags for it... much better than the Sig ones. Just bought 8 (18rd) ones for my Ber 92 and love them... best mags I've ever used.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Shot a few mags today. Tight groups at 20'. Gonna burn through a couple hundred rounds tomorrow and work on getting used to the SRT. I see how fu shots will be quicker, but it didn't "feel" normal. I don't see a problem getting used to it, just take some practice to be able to utilize it. Oh yeah, this is one smooth shooting hg. I'm in love.


----------



## juridical (Feb 19, 2013)

DanMN said:


> Went into the lgs thinking I'm gonna walk out with a 229 9mm for another ccw. Walked out with a 226 Extreme... I've got an mp 40c for ccw, but I will figure out a way to fit this new one iwb. I've never grabbed onto a handgun and had it feel soooo comfortable! I can't wait until tomorrow to get to the range. Got a super tuck on order for it 10 minutes ago. Hopefully I can make this thing melt into my svelte 235 lbs, 5'11" frame


Can you write in English? I cannot follow your cryptic abbreviations.


----------



## Micomiles (Jan 15, 2013)

juridical said:


> Can you write in English? I cannot follow your cryptic abbreviations.


What cryptic abbreviations.....?:smt048:smt048


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

SIG's (SRT) is Short Reset Trigger & FU is Follow Up.

Iwb is Inside Waist Band

Ccw is Concealed Carry Weapon

Lgs....?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

LGS= Local Gun Store.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks all for helping juridical. Didn't think I was being too cryptic


----------

